# American or English?



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi. Is there a big difference between cockapoos bread from American or English cocker spaniels? If so what are the main differences in temperament and appearance. It seems like the English cockapoo is much more common, do any of you have any experience with the American cockapoo?

Thanks.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I have two f2 cockapoos. Molly has English cocker spaniel and Sid has American cocker spaniel . Molly is how would you say, mad as a box of frogs, but having said that Sid is as well with a rattle snake thrown in for good measure. 

Molly has calmed down with age, just hoping Sid will too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have one of each,
My american is crossed with a toy and female
My English is crossed with a miniature and male.
Not much different in looks - both typical cockapoo look.
I adore them both, they both have their funny little ways about them, I wouldn't say much difference at all. If any, I would say ruby, my american x toy is a little bit more "skittish" for example she will bark at something new in the garden, people coming into the house (especially males ) etc.
Not much help - which ever you get - you will love it!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I have an american x mini poodle cross. I'm not sure where you are from, but over here in Canada I have seen more breeders with American cocker crosses than English cocker spaniels. American crosses will usually be smaller than English.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I am sure I would be happy with either, I am puppy broody at the moment. would any of you be able to post a picture of your american poos? I would especially like to see ether when they are fully grown.

Thanks.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tara said:


> Thanks everyone. I am sure I would be happy with either, I am puppy broody at the moment. would any of you be able to post a picture of your american poos? I would especially like to see ether when they are fully grown.
> 
> Thanks.


I can only show you Sid now as he only 4 months


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What a sweetie! 💙x
(even if he is on his side!)


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Sid is gorgeous!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Whoops drunk again
Thank you, don't be fooled by the looks though he's a menace


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is an American cross - she is smaller than most we have met at just under 6kg and has a shorter nose than most cockapoos with a similar look to many cavapoos. 

She is full of fun and life like most cockapoos and despite her small size up for pretty much everything


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear is 10 months old. He is on the large side (23lbs). American x mini poodle.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

They are so lovely. I want one now!


----------

